# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  ARTIGO sobre Kalkwasser -Entenda seu uso e limitações

## Roberto_Denadai

Kalkwasser é atualmente um dos produtos de maior utilidade para o aquarista. Seu preço baixo aliado a facilidade de uso o torna  um produto ideal para o aquarista. É usado tanto para manter Cálcio e Reserva Alcalina, bem como para aumentar o PH em casos em que seja necessário.

Existem algumas limitações no seu uso, como a quantidade a ser dosada e o aumento rápido do PH se dosado de maneira incorreta. Veremos nesse artigo suas reações, limitações e a maneira correta de dosar kalk em nossos aquários.

*O que é Kalkwasser?*

Kalkwasser pode ser feito dissolvendo tanto óxido de cálcio (CaO) ou hidróxido de cálcio Ca(OH)2  na água. Quando usamos CaO , ele primeiro se hidrata para  Ca(OH)2 em contato com a água (H2O) :

CaO + H2O ==> Ca(OH)2 + calor

Conseguentemente, existe uma diferença no uso  CaO ou Ca(OH)2 , dado que  CaO envolve calor na reação quando é hidratado. Quando o Ca(OH)2  se dissolve, ele se dissocia na água em íons de cálcio (Ca++)  e íons de hidróxido (OH-) :

Ca(OH)2  ==>  Ca++ + 2OH-

Observamos que o íon de calcio obviamente atende a demanda de cálcio do aquário, e o íon de hidróxido atende a reserva. O hidróxido sozinho provê alcalinidade, mas os corais consomem a reserva como bicarbonato e não hidróxido. Felizmente, quando kalkwasser é usado no aquário, ele rapidamente se combina com o dióxido de carbono para formar bicarbonatos e carbonatos como segue abaixo :

OH-  +  CO2  ==>  HCO3-  
OH-  +  HCO3-  ==> CO3--  +  H2O  

*A reação de precipitação :*

Quando o dióxido de carbono é dissolvido na água, ele é hidratado e  forma ácido carbônico :

CO2 + H2O ==>  H2CO3

Logo, com um ph acima de 11 como é o kalkwasser, o ácido carbônico se equilibra para formar carbonato :

H2CO3 + 2OH-  ==> 2H2O + CO3--

Este carbonato se combina com o cálcio da solução para formar carbonato de cálcio na forma sólida :

Ca++ + CO3--  ==> CaCO3  (sólido)

O resultado desta reação é óbvio. O carbonato de cálcio pode ser visto facilmente como um sólido branco, em geral depositado no fundo do recipiente aonde colocamos kalkwasser. 
Sendo assim, como carbonato de cálcio não é um suplemento útil , esta reação deve ser evitada, pois ela limita o potencial do kalk em suprir o aquário com cálcio e reserva. Se o recipiente que colocamos kalk tiver contato e aeração suficiente com o ar ( Co2) , praticamente restará muito pouco Cálcio e Reserva para ser adicionado no aquário. O ideal é que o recipiente seja fechado, como por exemplo os reatores de Nielsen.

*Como dosar kalkwasser no meu aquário ?*

Dilua 1,6g de hidróxido de cálcio para cada 1L de água doce, de preferência água de RO e sem aeração ou muita movimentação para diluir a mistura.É importante que o hidróxido de cálcio seja diluído em água doce, pois se dosado em água salgada não será eficiente. A maneira mais eficiente de dosar  é por gotejamento lento e noturno perto do skimmer. Você pode usar um equipamento de soro para realizar esta tarefa ou algum dosador automático vendido nas lojas do ramo. Em geral, os aquaristas repõem toda a água doce evaporada com água doce mais kalk. Em geral funciona, mas é preciso um certo cuidado por parte do aquarista. O maior perigo é dosar uma quantidade excessiva de kalk no reef, tendo como efeito  o  aumento rápido do PH e as vezes a precipitação de carbonato de cálcio. O conselho é sempre começar com uma quantidade pequena ( 500 ml para um reef de 200L por exemplo ) e depois que todo o kalk ( 500 ml ) entrar no aquário, fazer uma medição do PH . O PH nunca deve ultrapassar 8,6 após a dosagem de kalk.  No verão quando se tem uma evaporação muito grande devido ao uso de ventiladores, é preciso ficar atento a quantidade de kalk que entra no aquário. Logo , sempre faça a medida do seu PH depois de dosar kalk nas dosagens iniciais, para assegurar que o seu PH não ficará acima de 8,6.

*Doso kalk diariamente mas minha Ra e Cálcio não sobe ! Porque ???*

Essa é uma pergunta freqüente que assola os aquaristas. Podemos encontrar algumas respostas para esse questionamento.

Uma primeira resposta é que  seu aquário pode ter uma grande demanda por Ca e Ra , dado pelo consumo de corais duros, algas calcáreas do seu aquário. Neste caso o melhor é comprar um reator de cálcio ou dosar algum suplemento conjugado como biocalcium para ajudar na tarefa.

Uma segunda resposta pode ser a maneira incorreta de dosar e a quantidade que entra no aquário. Poucos aquaristas entendem as relações entre Ca , Ra e PH. Em um PH alto, o valor de saturação de Ca e Ra diminuem. Então por mais que você dose kalk, sua Ra e Ca não vai subir, devido ao alto valor do Ph do seu aquário.  O ideal seria que o PH do aquário nunca ultrapasse 8,3. Logo, quanto maior o ph, a quantidade de cálcio e reserva que pode ser mantida na solução sem precipitar diminui.

*Está nevando no meu aquário, o que é isso ?*

Quando acontece uma superdosagem de kalkwasser no aquário, é possível que aconteça uma precipitação de carbonato de cálcio no seu aquário se o ph ficar com um valor alto por muito tempo. Nesta situação, o aquário inteiro pode ficar com a aparência de uma nuven ou uma aparência leitosa. Essa precipitação tem o benefício de baixar o PH, mas a ra também cairá devido a overdose. Em alguns casos, depois de dois dias tudo volta ao normal e o aquário não sofreu nenhum prejuízo. Mas em casos extremos, uma superdosagem pode matar todos os organismos do aquário.
Os pontos abaixo devem ajudar caso aconteça uma superdosagem :

- Não entre em pânico, em geral uma pequena overdose não é tão prejudicial e tudo volta ao normal em alguns dias

- A chave é o PH. Se o PH estiver 8,6 ou abaixo de 8,6, não faça absolutamente nada. Se o PH estiver acima de 8,6, então abaixa-lo será uma prioridade. Adicionar vinagre branco é uma boa maneira de realizar esta tarefa. Adicione 1 ml de vinagre branco para cada 3,8L, isso deve baixar 0,3 unidades do PH. Adicione em uma área de turbulência e alta circulação longe dos corais, o ideal é adicionar no sump perto da bomba de recalque .

- Não se preocupe em medir seu cálcio ou ra enquanto o aquário estiver leitoso.

- Trocas de água não são necessárias ou benéficas para casos de superdosagem.


*Figura :*  Um aquário com overdose de kalkwasser, com as partículas de carbonato de cálcio na coluna dágua. O mesmo aquário dias depois, cristalino e sem nenhuma perda

*Conclusão*

Espero que com esse artigo, o aquarista esteja mais apto a usar kalkwasser de maneira mais segura, e com um entendimento mais completo das reações que ocorrem no processo de dosagem. Kalkwasser é muito eficiente e se utilizado da maneira correta tende a trazer grandes benefícios para a manutenção dos níveis de Ca e Ra de nossos sistemas.

*Artigo escrito por Roberto Denadai  proibida sua reprodução sem autorização.*

Referências - Randy Holmes - ReefKeeping

----------

